# 3x3 BLD Memorisation and Solving Q's



## STOCKY7 (Jan 28, 2012)

What is the easiest and memorisation method that could still get a good fast time the corners??????
I use m2 old pochman for edges where I shoot the buffer piece. Is this a good method to use??????

I did a 50 minute fail solve :fp of which 37 mins were memorisation. I want to get under 2 mins for whole things. Any TIPS and TRICKS??????

I memorize the colours of the cubies using letters. eg) *R*ed-*B*lue = *RB* = *R*o*B*ot. is there a better method? I started using this for corners reading it clockwise, but end up with sooo many letters 

Thanks in advance for any help. This, i believe, will help other novices like me.


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2012)

My memorisation method for corners is easy but a little inefficient compared to the best:

Each corner piece has a consonant: 
UBR: w, UFR: r, UFL: l (U layer = soft consonants)
DBR: k, DFR: t, DFL: d, DBL: b (D layer = hard consonants)

Then each orientation is given a letter - by orientation I mean U/D, L/R and F/B. 
U/D = a
L/R = o
F/B = i

To illustrate my orientation point: the sticker BDL would be called Bi, the sticker FRU would be called Ri

An example: 
U R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2

Memo: La Bo Di To Wa Ra (and I visually remember the DRB corner is twisted)

I just memorise as a set of sounds, if you can repeat the phrase in <10s your brain will be able to remember it quite easily - search for 'auditory loop'.
This method isn't particularly efficient but very easy to learn and practice and get reasonably fast with, corners only including execution I can do in about 18-30 seconds using Old Pochmann, memorisation between 3-8 seconds.

For edges I assign each sticker a letter, with M2 it's most 'logical' to start with the right side of the cube, then the left, then the M slice as last. Macky has a list here.

M2 is a great method to use, it is considerably faster than Old Pochmann and unless you really love BLD you will never need to use something else.

Good luck


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you very much, this is genuinely really helpful. the corners method sounds good and will definitely give it a go. 

wait a sec, i think i got the wrong end of the stick :/ i dint think im using M2 at all by the sound of it .... I always shoot the cube URM to where it needs to go and break into a new cycle if I need to.

however, your saying M2(not doubting you) is very different to old pochman, and that you vary with which buffer positions. so what method am I actually using then? :/ so could anyone describe M2 really clearly???? :/


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 28, 2012)

STOCKY7 said:


> wait a sec, i think i got the wrong end of the stick :/ i dint think im using M2 at all by the sound of it .... I always shoot the cube URM to where it needs to go and break into a new cycle if I need to.
> 
> however, your saying M2(not doubting you) is very different to old pochman, and that you vary with which buffer positions. so what method am I actually using then? :/ so could anyone describe M2 really clearly???? :/



lol at URM; we call this UR as edges can be decribed with just two letters 

Shooting from UR to UL: you are using Old Pochman for edges.

Check this on how to get good at Old Pochmann:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34298-How-to-solve-a-Rubik-s-Cube-BLD-Progression.
For the best written tutorial just google joel van noort BLD tutorial
_If your memo part is fast enough you can definitely sub 2 with full OP_

M2
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34854-M2-tutorial-Progression 

For the memo part:
check out the wiki info, the thread on BLD memo techniques and the one question answer BLD thread.
Just go throught the last 10 pages or so and you'll be alot wiser on memo techniques.


----------

